# FBQ2496 not responding to midi



## macman (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi

I have a FBQ2496, and I havent been able to download filters with midi to it.
I followed the instruction, but the FBQ seems not to load them.
I've tried both my MacBook and a PC. 

Shall the FBQ2496 be in some special mode or something to respond to the transfer of filters?

Anybody have an idea?


----------



## hasse_swe (Jan 6, 2008)

macman said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a FBQ2496, and I havent been able to download filters with midi to it.
> I followed the instruction, but the FBQ seems not to load them.
> ...


hi!have you selected fbq2496 in rew?
one thing also you can trý is to shift midicables in->out ,out->in or other way round..
/H


----------



## macman (Dec 18, 2007)

Yes I've tried that on both computers.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Shall the FBQ2496 be in some special mode or something to respond to the transfer of filters?


In the REW HELP FILES, this section, about half way down the page under Configuring FBQ2496 for Midi Communications.

Also see here.

brucek


----------



## macman (Dec 18, 2007)

brucek said:


> In the REW HELP FILES, this section, about half way down the page under Configuring FBQ2496 for Midi Communications.
> 
> Also see here.
> 
> brucek


I've read and done that, the computers see the midiport and REW says its downloading the filters, but they dont show up in FBQ'n.
I've tried REW4 with both mac and pc, and the new beta with the mac. They all end up saying they download to the FBQ but there are no filters showing up.

Are there any other lights/buttons on the FBQ that should be pushed in, or something like that?


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

This is now a known problem with the newer 2496's and 1124's.......people are waiting on an updated down load which will hopefully solve this issue......i'm doing the same because i would like to perchase the M=Audio unit which has a 3 in 1 solution that i like.....

1/ Sound-card.
2/ Midi capability.
3/ Phanton power.


----------



## hasse_swe (Jan 6, 2008)

strange....
does the midi led blink on the fbq when you are ulpoading to it?
and is all filter memory leds off before you try to upload to it?
/H


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

It is a known firmware issue with the DSP1124P that is remedied via a firmward download.

Can you please point to a source indicating that there is an issue with the FBQ2496 though? ...  :scratchhead:

Thanks!


Tim
:drive:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> This is now a known problem with the newer 2496's and 1124's.......people are waiting on an updated down load which will hopefully solve this issue


You may be a bit confused here. The known firmware problem with the 1124's was solved long ago and a new PROM can be ordered (see this thread). Be sure to read the whole thread.

The 2496 has never had an issue.

brucek


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

Can i get an eprom in the uk from a behringer dealer or does/can someone in the US ship me one out!!

Thanks for the links/info brucek..

Whats on the 1124 unit that identifies that you have the 1.3v inplace.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Can i get an eprom in the uk from a behringer dealer


Just phone them up and ask them.



> Whats on the 1124 unit that identifies that you have the 1.3v inplace


As it says in the link I provided - _power up the unit while holding down the Filter Select button and read the Version # displayed_.....

brucek


----------



## macman (Dec 18, 2007)

hasse_swe said:


> strange....
> does the midi led blink on the fbq when you are ulpoading to it?
> and is all filter memory leds off before you try to upload to it?
> /H


No, the midi led doesn't blink and I've tried with no filters installed and with filters manually installed.
Nothing happens.
Could it be the midicable thats not working? ( I have no other midi-things to test it)
Is there a way of testing the midicable any other way?


----------



## hasse_swe (Jan 6, 2008)

macman said:


> No, the midi led doesn't blink and I've tried with no filters installed and with filters manually installed.
> Nothing happens.
> Could it be the midicable thats not working? ( I have no other midi-things to test it)
> Is there a way of testing the midicable any other way?


hI!
something isn't right then... (if you really have checked that midi is in ON position on the fbq?)
you could try the sendx program to test send a syx file to see if there is any activity (i think)
http://www.bome.com/midi/sendsx/
don't know if you have to put one cable at IN and the other at THROUGH on the fbq to "loop back" so
you can monotir if sendx recieves any midi... (going to work so can't test it right now)
/H


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

brucek said:


> Just phone them up and ask them.
> 
> 
> As it says in the link I provided - _power up the unit while holding down the Filter Select button and read the Version # displayed_.....
> ...


Thanks i must have over looked this info thanks again brucek....

I've contacted a couple of uk retailers who are telling me that i'd have to contact behringer in Germany as there was know one in the UK who could sort this for me if it needs the v 1.4 firmware......who in the US/HTS could i buy the eprom from so i can load it myself.


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

Just receieved the bfd and held down the filter select while powering up and got 1.0 what does this mean then......that its got even older firmware than expected:scratch:.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> what does this mean then


It means the firmware version is 1.0

This firmware is fine and works with the midi - you're good to go.

brucek


----------



## mojogoes (Feb 11, 2008)

brucek said:


> It means the firmware version is 1.0
> 
> This firmware is fine and works with the midi - you're good to go.
> 
> brucek


Uuumm.....so basicly its though i have the older moddel that didn't suffer the midi problem......cheers for that brucek at last some good luck for a change.

P.S........I just want to say that this site/forum is great and reminds me of the same type of community at the tdiclub over in the US/Can......though it would be even better if it were busier not that i'm complaining.......not at all:R


----------



## icenoir (Jan 21, 2008)

I believe i had the same problem - as someone(bruce?) pointed out, you must set all the eq's (1-20) to PEQ as described in the manual. If not, only slots 16-20 can accept a PEQ. Before i learned this solution, i had REW save to slots 16-20, and it worked.


----------



## macman (Dec 18, 2007)

icenoir said:


> I believe i had the same problem - as someone(bruce?) pointed out, you must set all the eq's (1-20) to PEQ as described in the manual. If not, only slots 16-20 can accept a PEQ. Before i learned this solution, i had REW save to slots 16-20, and it worked.


Thanks, I'll try that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

I am having the same issue. REW acts like it is doing something but nothing happens to the FBQ... Any solution?


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

I used the midi input included in the menu and I kept having to select this everytime I started REW. I put the Uno midi into a 2.0 USB input and ran my USB soundcard out of a 1.0 hub in a 2.0 input. REW recognized the midi and gave it the "USB MIDI Uno Out" in another check box. REW would start sending filters to the midi even without a connection, and had mulitple other issues I will not get into before I had done this. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

thewire said:


> Hope this helps someone.


It doesn't because I can't tell from this if you are just restating the problem or if you actually came up with a solution.

I still have no solution and although the midi appears to be selected and the midi light flashes on the Uno device, the FBQ does not respond. I am assuming that I have a clean line out through midi and there is a problem with the FBQ responding to it.

UPDATE: Ok, found out the confusion... The naming on the M-Audio Midi interface is kind of backwards at first glance... to me it read "Midi In", but really read " To Midi In". After Swapping it works flawlessly.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

hey, 
i have the same problem. REW sends filter settings (my midi interface shows OUT activity) but nothing happens on Behringer FBQ2496 end. the midi led doesn't blink. nothing.
i've tried 2 different midi cables and 2 different midi interfaces: m-audio delta 1010 and external E-MU Xmidi 2X2 USB MIDI interface.
please advice.
ps. REW rocks and it would be great to have it working with my fbq2496!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2008)

Did you read my post above? It is easy to get confused with the verbiage on the connectors and put them together wrong. I would take a second look.


----------

